# Anybody actually have a Dracula or Hudson in their hands?



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone actually has got a Dracula or Hudson Hornet in their hands yet? I've been looking for availability but so far have not seen any hobby shops or online retailers that actually have either one yet. They should be arriving at the stores shortly and I'm ready to buy.

Bob K.


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Was just at my Hobby Shops the other day and they haven't seen them either. Is it true that Moebius is making a Cylon Centurion in 1/6th scale? I heard they were but have yet to see that.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

They are going to release the Centurion model. Here is a link that at least gives you an idea of what it will look like.

http://www.swapmeetmodels.co.uk/moe...plastic-model-assembly-16th-scale-p-8018.html

Now back to our regularly scheduled question.

Bob K.


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like Moebius updated the site just recently. 

http://moebiusmodels.com/hudsonhornet.php


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Dracula kit in my hands, a bunch of them actually. I ordered them from Moebius directly ( I have an on-line hobby company, just starting) and the kits showed up this afternoon. 

Bill Harrison


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

When did Rock Hudson play Dracula?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered both of these kits along with Barnabus Collins yesterday so I don't have them in my hands yet but should by this time next week.

Bob K.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got my Dracula and Hudson Hornet today from my LHS in South Jersey. Cant wait to break these babies open later.


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Didn't see any of the new Moebius stuff today. I did pick up the The Relic from Pegasus Models and Moebius Battlestar Galactica. Haven't yet cracked the plastic on the Galactica but The Relic Kit is heavy being a solid piece of resin instead of hollow. Anyone want to see what it looks like I can post some pics.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

noahasarcmi said:


> The Relic Kit is heavy being a solid piece of resin instead of hollow. Anyone want to see what it looks like I can post some pics.


 It's not resin, it's vinyl. Don't use enamel paints on it.


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks DinoMike! 

At first glance without even reading the instructions I presumed it was resin! I might invert this guy on a piece of styrene. I am thinking I may use the base and anchor an L wall having him climb above the base. The kit is going to be an easy build so I may as well do something different with it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got my notification from Culttvman that my Dracula has shipped. I can't wait!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> Just got my notification from Culttvman that my Dracula has shipped. I can't wait!!


Got mine last night. Already built and started puttying. Check out the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=338849


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Got mine last night. Already built and started puttying. Check out the link
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=338849


I saw your post....that is why I can't wait!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I went to my local shop but they stopped getting Moebius kits. Will have to go mail order.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I got the Hudson and Bella yesterday. Both look like great kits. The Hudson has a paint guide that points the builder toward "historically accurate" colors.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well mine will be awaiting me when I get home today. Thanks PF, they sound great but I wouldn't expect anything less from Moebius. Now can I build and finish Dracula before Modelpalooza this weekend in Orlando???? I really doubt it.

And sure enough they came in yesterday and look great. I opened both Moebius kits but decided getting either done for Saturday is impossible. I also spent a goodly part of the late afternoon getting the latch attached to the screen porch door in the back of the house so my wife can quit keeping it closed with the string she has been using. And it is still too hot to be working outside down here in Florida which is why I was putting that job off. It certainly makes operating the door easier though.

Bob K.


----------

